# Celeron or Athlon



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Folks, 

I am deciding on an eMachine computer. 

Which do you like for a processor, Celeron or Athlon? 

Thanks, 

changintimes


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Athlon.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Athlon, no question. Celerons are good, solid processors, but low-end. Athlon for sure, but even more so if you use any graphics-intensive apps.


----------



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks very much..........

But I already got a computer with a celeron processor. 

The Celeron is 2.9 GHz. Could it be that bad with 2.9 GHz? 

I do some web designing. Nothing to fancy.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Athlon. as long as athlon is above 2.2GHz


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

changintimes said:


> Thanks very much..........
> 
> But I already got a computer with a celeron processor.
> 
> ...


Though consumers tend to look at CPU speed above all else when assessing system speeds, there are many other factors that influence how fast a system is, and many better measures. A Celeron will perform overall much more poorly than an Athlon of equivalent "speed".


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Which is why a 2.2GHz+ Athlon will beat a 2.8 or even more celeron.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

emachines are good for surfing the net and that's about it. all the hardware in them is the cheapest possible. wouldn't take one if it was given to me.
my .02 cents


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

HP is worse. Emachines gets really nice reviews actually in the pc magazine. HP gets worse. By all means build your own if u can.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i like all of my hp's and my friends all hate the emachines, I think it may have more to do with properitery


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Proprietary WHAT? These all use standard parts.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I, and about 20 other friends, colleages, will never buy HP computers again. We are cool w/ their printers, but we will never buy the PCs again. The emachines are better in our opinion, but we would all build before buying any pre-built computer.

Proprietary software prolly.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What proprietary software does an eMachine have that every other machine doesn't?
They all run Windows with a few extra ads bundled in.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

It is true, they all come with a bunch of ads preloaded. I was just trying to say that that might have been what danny was saying.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, I just don't understand what he means. None of these are 'proprietary' systems.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

HPs are very proprietary.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What part of an HP computer is proprietary?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

The Case Design, the PSU setup (which i'm going to have2 mod) some design of the internals.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Odd, my friend's HP has a regular ATX case and normal power supply as far as I can tell. Its a few years old though.


----------



## Muffy7 (Apr 13, 2005)

Can't we all just agree that building your own computer will always defeat any brand computer....?

Brands like Dell, Gateway, HP, Emachine all just put cheap **** in the computer because they want money, they don't care about the performance...we do! Therefore we should build the computers with exactly what we want/need. 

that is my 2 dollars...(not cents)
hah


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

lol, but curious here, why do you guys like AMD over Intel?? (Don't gimme no "well the processor has the capability to yadayaydaydyadyada, because I won't understand lol  )


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IMHO Better performance and in some cases price. 

And yes muffy, ofcourse building is much better than buyin from those manufacturers.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

HenryVI said:


> lol, but curious here, why do you guys like AMD over Intel?? (Don't gimme no "well the processor has the capability to yadayaydaydyadyada, because I won't understand lol  )


Price, speed, temperature, and Intel is an evil empire.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Define evil empire.....


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Evil Empire = Intel doing extra work to make sure its compiler runs apps on AMD slower.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

The intel compiler is tainted  , remind me to continue messin with gentoo.


----------



## djjarvis (Apr 18, 2005)

My housemate's eMachine had a spare PCI slot which I wanted to put a WiFi card into - but they hadn't made a cut-out in the back of the case for the back plate of the card to go into: I would have had to start drilling and sawing which I wasn't prepared to. Anyway, out came the modem and in went the Wi-Fi!


----------

